# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting > حرفه ای: ساخت وبسرویس با asp.net

## ehsaun_kkt

سلام دوستان

من میخوام یه وبسرویس طراحی کنم که از طریق اون بتونم یه سری اطلاعات از دیتابیس سایتم بگیرم

خوده وبسرویس رو میتونم از روی آموزش های نت بسازم

اما مشکلم اینجاست که نمیدونم چطوری باید کوئری بزنم به دیتابیسم! دیتابیسم mssql ، کسی میتونه یه نمونه کد با ASP.NET بذاره که چطور از طریق وبسرویس به دیتابیس کوئری بزنم و ازش اطلاعات بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ممنون میشم دوستان در هر سطح اطلاعاتی به بنده کمک کنند

یه کوئری میخوام که عنوان پست رو از دیتابیس بگیره
یکی واسه اینکه خلاصه پست رو ازدیتابیس بگیره
و یکی دیگه تاریخ درج رو از دیتابیس بگیره


یه نمونه بهم بگید خودم را می افتم

با تشکر

یا علی

----------


## parvizwpf

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...e-connectivity

----------


## ehsaun_kkt

> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...e-connectivity


مرجع خوبیه برای این کار، دوستان اگه توضیح فارسی دارن دریغ نکنند لدفن!

باز م تشکر

----------


## ehsaun_kkt

یه نمونه تنظیمات کانکشن استرینگ به من میگید؟
SqlConnection con =newSqlConnection(@"<your connection string>");

واینجا چی بنویسم؟؟ آدرس جدول رو چطور بگذارم

SqlCommand cmd =newSqlCommand(@"<Your SQL Query>", con);

ممنون میشم کمک کنید من کارم asp نیست

----------


## parvizwpf

کدتون رو خوب نذاشتید من هیچی نمفهمم.

----------


## ehsaun_kkt

ببخشید اصلاح میکنم:

یه نمونه تنظیمات کانکشن استرینگ به من میگید؟


SqlConnection con = new SqlConnection(@"<your connection string>");



واینجا چی بنویسم؟؟ آدرس جدول رو چطور بگذارم

 SqlCommand cmd = new SqlCommand(@"<Your SQL Query>", con);




دقیقا متوجه نشدم چطور با متد به دیتابیس کوئری میزنه اگه امکانش هست یه مثال کاربردی از صفحه زیر برام بزنید:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...e-connectivity

----------


## ehsaun_kkt

دوستان اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره از من دریغ نکنه خواهشا منتظر پاسخ هاتون هستم

----------


## ehsaun_kkt

دوستان ، مدیران محترم یه مثال کاربردی میخوام که با وبسرویس از یکی از خونه های دیتابیس اطلاعات بگیره همین!


لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## ehsaun_kkt

منتظر کمک دوستان هستم

----------


## ehsaun_kkt

یعنی کسی نیست به من کمک کنه؟

مگه چند دقیقه وقت میگیره؟

----------

